# Vintage Calls



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I came across quite a few calls that were given to me awhile back.....I just found the box of calls and was wondering if anyone could tell me any approx. value of some of the calls? These calls came from an older fellow who said that he had purchased these calls in or around the 1970's......

2-OLT D-2 black duck calls....one of which has the "key hole" insert 

1-OLT 77 Goose call

1-matching set of Art Beauchamp Calls on a 2 drop, older looking lanyard. (one is a goose, one is a duck) 

1-Art Beuchamp Goose call with logo still on it as well as a Michigan Ducks unlimited Logo on it. (this one is in Mint Condition)

1-Really old Art Beauchamp duck with the original (older red) logo still on it. 

These calls came from an older fellow who said that he had purchased these calls in or around the 1970's......


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Not sure of the value without pictures. But the Olt calls are going for anywhere from $20.00 - $25.00. The Beauchamp calls without pictures I don't know. But I would guess also in the $25.00-$40.00 range. Unless the red label is older than I think it is. I have an autographed call original by Art, not sure what it's worth either. I got it from Rick his son in law. He had left Rick a shoe box full of them when he died.
Post some pictures I'd like to see them.
Smoke


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Matching Pair:



















Michigan Ducks Unlimited Edition Goose call:



















OLT Calls:



















Old Beauchamp: (edit:I said it was a duck but it's a goose call but it also has a duck insert but it's in rough shape)


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

I used Beauchamp calls for years, great sounding call, but have retired them. I have a couple like the first two you show but not sure on the value. The red lable "Champion of Champions" call is pretty unique considering it has a duck and goose insert. I would guess this call is fairly old, I think he won the World Championship in 54.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I have a friend who still uses his original Beachamp duck call. And I still pull out the Olt D-2 on occasion as well.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Those old Olts were the raspiest single reeds i've ever blown by far. They had a sound that was ahead of there time really. They were higher pitched than any other call on the market at the time. I liked em, a lot. I still have a few in my collection.

I would wager a guess that the calls are worth any where from $15.00 for the old wood goose call to around $40.00-$50.00 for the older AB model. Just a guess though. I would save them for your collection, they are a piece of Michigan waterfowling heritage. 
Smoke


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

The red label on the Beauchamp is just an older version of his label. This one was used prior to the one with gold lettering and a clear background. This does date the call earlier than the other but doesn't neccesarily mean it's from a certain date. The lanyard in the picture is one that was sold with his calls at the hardware store.

Mr. Beauchamp used the "Champion of Champions" in his logo once he won that title/contest in 1955, a year after he won the 1954 World Championship.

Many a Michigan duck hunter learned to call on a Beauchamp. I was one of them. Took a calling class at the hardware store just a few years ago.

Nice set of calls, and as Smoke said a worthy addition to any collection.


Remnar


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice calls and great pictures DB808, nice pieces of history to own and pass to the next generation.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I love those old calls.....Yours are in good shape......Keep a eye out on e-bay and you can get a idea what they are worth......Mack


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

I've got a duck call just like the one with the red label on it but the label on mine is faded. Didn't know what it was. It was my dad's he grew up hunting the back waters of Shia. back in the 60's. Pretty cool!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure on any prices. The ones on E-bay, with boxes, tend to sell for more.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was just curious....I'm not planning on selling them anytime soon but when I found them the other day going through my hunting stuff it just sparked my curiousity as to what they may be worth....heck, i forgot I even had em.........I'm deff. putting them up on the shelf with the rest of my collection.....


----------

